# handicap picnic table plans



## Steelpapa (Jan 22, 2010)

I work at a company that hires people with special needs mentally and physically.I supervise the woodshop and want to build a picnic table for the wheelchair bound clients. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Normally the seats and table top are the same length and extend beyond the legs/top support.. How about shortening the seats and lengthening the table top- on all four corners. A wheel bound person could sit nicely at these spaces.


----------



## Steelpapa (Jan 22, 2010)

I want the picnic table to be octagon, sorry ,I should of gave more details, but thank you for the input


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

How about alternating every other seat with an empty space- between the seat supports.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you can make a four legged table wher you fold out the octagon from the 
mittle of the top plate
and let the four legs either bee foldeble or you can screw the legs on
by turning them

it´s an old classic design

Dennis


----------

